# Sweet Briar Dam



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Has anyone fished this recently? Thinking of having a buddy's bachelor party there and looking for some input. Heard of nice pike and bass, what about perch or crappies? We'll need some meat to help with the beer drinking. I'm sure that Chris has been out there, anyone else?

Thanks.

-LT O


----------



## BrianLucky13 (Aug 8, 2005)

yeah Ive fished it. Just find the little structure there is and you will find just about any fish. Muskies, pike, crappies, bis bass, and maybe even a walleye. The points hold fish. Might as well keep everything you catch cuz I heard they are gonna drain it big time!!! Poor lake cuz it used to be good...


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Fished it from shore 2 weeks ago lots of of pike and butt loads of bull heads! only used bobbers with crawlers as well cuz i was to damn lazy to fish and wanted to catch a buzz more than anything!


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for the help, guys. Bet that will work for a bachelor party. I just want to put guys on fish w/out having to do too much teaching, pike will be perfect for that, and provide meat as well.

-Mike


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

One last question: Is Sweet Briar idle speed only? I know that it is not large, but there were plans to bring a jetski with too (I was gonna show everyone how to troll with one just for sh*ts n giggles) and that won't be worth it if its idle only.


----------

